# DTV drops the ball on the 1st weekend of games



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

First I had a plan to just take one feed off my R15 and plug it into my other box (since I run 3 tvs) but nope, because the R15 was designed by people who don't actually watch tv it got screwed up. It kept giving me the search for sat signal message. I tried to disable the 2nd feed, but with no avail. 

How come this has not been fixed yet??? 

Secondly, everytime I switched to a game in the 700's it gave me that dumb notice about fantasy tracker. I use my computer for tracking and this caused me to hit the yellow button every single time I tuned to one of those stations.. 

I'm calling DTV to see if it's there for week 2, I'm dumping my R15 for sundays. This also caused a problem with the prev button. It was acting weird, hard to describe, but it wouldn't switch back to the prev station at times..


Good job DTV, you freaking morons.. MAYBE TESTING YOUR OWN EQUIPMENT WOULD HELP IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> First I had a plan to just take one feed off my R15 and plug it into my other box (since I run 3 tvs) but nope, because the R15 was designed by people who don't actually watch tv it got screwed up. It kept giving me the search for sat signal message. I tried to disable the 2nd feed, but with no avail.
> 
> How come this has not been fixed yet???
> 
> ...


Umm...

1) Rebooting your R15, is what disables the 2nd tuner. As for the warning message. It was doing it's job telling you that it couldn't find a signal on #2...

2) When you toggled between the channels, it restarted the interactive app... hence why you got the message to hit the button again.... and yes, hopefully that can get changed soon so you can opt out of not seeing it again.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm...
> 
> 1) Rebooting your R15, is what disables the 2nd tuner. As for the warning message. It was doing it's job telling you that it couldn't find a signal on #2...
> 
> 2) When you toggled between the channels, it restarted the interactive app... hence why you got the message to hit the button again.... and yes, hopefully that can get changed soon so you can opt out of not seeing it again.


1. There should be a button to stop the signal notice, this is beyond ridiculous . How the heck would I know to turn it on and off? I have the jets comming on, I have to decide whether to bench Cadillac over T Jones, (which I did), I don't have time to consult the manual (doubtful it's even in there, who knows) or try different things, there should be a button, that says "ok" and turns off the notice! This is the same crap when it rains!

2. Did they test this?????? How can any company put out products they don't test? I thought it was only going to be once per channel but nope, every 700 channel every time So dumb..

DTV needs to fire their R15 staff, they are messing with their baby, the NFLST.

BTW Earl, since I don't have the super fan, can I even use their new service? Shouldn't it only show up for Suer Fan subs?


----------



## nyzorro99 (Aug 29, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> I'm calling DTV to see if it's there for week 2, I'm dumping my R15 for sundays. This also caused a problem with the prev button. It was acting weird, hard to describe, but it wouldn't switch back to the prev station at times..


The problem is with all interactive channels,the YES channel does the same thing with the previous button,it is very annoying.Like I said before,if I stay away from the interactive channels my R15 runs fine....


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

I still use my DirecTivo for watching Sunday Ticket. switching back and forth between tuners and even selecting the different audio on the mix channels is much nicer then on the R15. I was interested in doing the player stat tracking, but it wasn't worth it to not be able to rewind on the other tuner or switch back and forth easily. Maybe I'll try it next week when the Super Fan free preview is over


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You "had" superfan this weekend... it was a free preview, so next week you should not have the same issue.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

h4b1t said:


> I still use my DirecTivo for watching Sunday Ticket. switching back and forth between tuners and even *selecting the different audio on the mix channels* is much nicer then on the R15. I was interested in doing the player stat tracking, but it wasn't worth it to not be able to rewind on the other tuner or switch back and forth easily. Maybe I'll try it next week when the Super Fan free preview is over


I thought this was only possible on the interactive units.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

It's only possible to highlight the individual feeds on an interactive box. They're just alternate audio channels, though, and every box (including the RCA I had in 1996) can do that, I believe.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey DTV I paid my money, stop trying to get me to upgrade WITH MORE ADS for services no one wants!!!!

Super Fan is only a HD Tax!!! I would assume once DTV has the new hd birds up there, that people will revolt that they have to pay more to get games in HD since they lump them into the other crap SF offers. I have a feeling it's going to get ugly probably next year. The monday night games 2 of them, Sunday night and the two or so you get on your locals, that's about 5 games each week that will be in HD without getting the dumb SF...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> Super Fan is only a HD Tax!!!


Now that is good.

And HD Tax... your kidding right?
It is as much of a "tax" as Text Message Tax on my Cell Phone...


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

saleen351 said:


> Hey DTV I paid my money, stop trying to get me to upgrade WITH MORE ADS for services no one wants!!!!
> 
> Super Fan is only a HD Tax!!! I would assume once DTV has the new hd birds up there, that people will revolt that they have to pay more to get games in HD since they lump them into the other crap SF offers. I have a feeling it's going to get ugly probably next year. The monday night games 2 of them, Sunday night and the two or so you get on your locals, that's about 5 games each week that will be in HD without getting the dumb SF...


I see this way if you hate DTV so much don't buy NFL sunday ticket and switch to dish. :lol: :lol:


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now that is good.
> 
> And HD Tax... your kidding right?
> It is as much of a "tax" as Text Message Tax on my Cell Phone...


Earl, no one uses the dumb features of the super fan, it's only there so they can lump their HD into it. Why don't they offer an NFLST HD package without the SF crap for 50 bucks more not 100???

It's a scam and a tax, but have no fear all of our nflst prices will go up over the next few years, they will roll this into the NFLST as standard once HD content is more prevalent.

get ready it's comming..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> Earl, no one uses the dumb features of the super fan, it's only there so they can lump their HD into it. Why don't they offer an NFLST HD package without the SF crap for 50 bucks more not 100???
> 
> It's a scam and a tax, but have no fear all of our nflst prices will go up over the next few years, they will roll this into the NFLST as standard once HD content is more prevalent.
> 
> get ready it's comming..


So you polled every user out there that has Superfan, or who used it's free weekends worth? not one used the features?
Zero, nada?

I am sure the prices are going to go up...

No doubt... as the other carriers are going to bid through the roof to try to get Sunday Ticket, or at least to drive the price up that DirecTV is going to pay.

Nature of the business.

They charged that much more... because they could... Simply business..
I have never purchased Sunday Ticket because I have always thought it was too much.

I get my Bears ever week because I am local. But I am sure if I was out of the area, I would look at the price just a little bit differently.

Some one correct me if I am wrong... wasn't it like $450 million or something for the latest DirecTV/NFL contract for the exclusive rights to Sunday Ticket?

Even at $250 a pop a season, it is going to take a while to offset that chunk of change.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You "had" superfan this weekend... it was a free preview, so next week you should not have the same issue.


Earl - I wanted to make sure I was understanding this correctly. If you don't order Super Fan, you will not have the Player Tracker Window screen come up every time you change channels on Sunday Ticket next week?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think you will... but we won't know for sure till next week..

However:


Wolffpack said:


> Go to 795 and press the BLUE button for Preferences. There you can change the frequency or completely disable it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

saleen351 said:


> Earl, no one uses the dumb features of the super fan, it's only there so they can lump their HD into it. Why don't they offer an NFLST HD package without the SF crap for 50 bucks more not 100???
> 
> It's a scam and a tax, but have no fear all of our nflst prices will go up over the next few years, they will roll this into the NFLST as standard once HD content is more prevalent.
> 
> get ready it's comming..


I was playing around with the stats and other features of SF yesterday and have always used the mix channels. So not quite everyone.

Plus I paid $49 for SF last year and got it free this year. So I guess I'm tax exempt.  The reason I do have SF is because of HD, but I wouldn't consider the SF features dumb.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I was playing around with the stats and other features of SF yesterday and have always used the mix channels. So not quite everyone.
> 
> Plus I paid $49 for SF last year and got it free this year. So I guess I'm tax exempt.  The reason I do have SF is because of HD, but I wouldn't consider the SF features dumb.


Ok fair enough..

Lets break it down..

Lets look at the Super Fan
Red Zone
HD
Game Mix
Fantasy Tracker

If they didn't offer HD would you even pay for any of these services and how much are you willing to pay???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> Ok fair enough..
> 
> Lets break it down..
> 
> ...


The #1 sports radio show in Chicago (afternoon drive), Mac, Yurko, Harry.
SWEAR by the RedZone and Game Mix features....... That is one of the primary reasons why they upgraded to the Super Fan.

Mac (on the show), is an HD nut, so he looks at that as well.

If I was a hard core fantasy player... I can easily see where RedZone would be of value, let alone the Fantasy Tracker.

Would you drop $100 on it if it didn't have HD? probably not.
But there is value to some in those other features...


----------



## mikenov (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the Redzone channel . besides getting all the games that is the #1 feature on the superfan package. I actually spent more time on that channel that any other channel yesterday. Its awesome. No commercials all action in the red zone. How could anyone say thats a bad idea ?


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The #1 sports radio show in Chicago (afternoon drive), Mac, Yurko, Harry.
> SWEAR by the RedZone and Game Mix features....... That is one of the primary reasons why they upgraded to the Super Fan.
> 
> Mac (on the show), is an HD nut, so he looks at that as well.
> ...


How much is Red Zone worth as a stand alone? If I could get it for say 10-20 bucks a year, I may opt for it, but I'm not going to pay 100 bucks for the whole package.

So DTV, I'm willing to pay 10 bucks for the Red Zone, but not 100 for the whole package, you can make zero money or you can make some money, the choice is yours.

If they had ala carte pricing, they'd make more money, untill they roll all of this up in the nflst where we'll have no choice. Probably next year..

ps Red Zone for fantasy is something rookie fantasy players rely on, a true fantasy player knows it's what happens outside the red zone is what counts, unless you have the dumb default scoring system which relies on tds too much. Another post for another day.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

saleen351 said:


> Ok fair enough..
> 
> Lets break it down..
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pay solely for the features other than HD. However, as I stated I was given a half price discount last year and got it free (along with a second HR10) this year. That's a reasonable price to me.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

saleen351 said:


> If they had ala carte pricing, they'd make more money, untill they roll all of this up in the nflst where we'll have no choice. Probably next year..


Sure, they could make every game PPV. Charging $39.99. I wouldn't pay for that. I will pay $200 for the season in a package such as it's currently laid out. I really don't see what you see the problem is. ST costs $x, and if you want to "Premium Tier" you pay an additional amount.

DTV doesn't sell channels individually? You have TC, TC+ and TCP. I pay for TCP but don't watch many of those channels. But that's the decision I make and DTV provides me with that opportunity to make a decision.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You "had" superfan this weekend... it was a free preview, so next week you should not have the same issue.


Damn! I wish I knew about that. If only there was a way they could send me a message on the R15... :sure:


----------



## nyzorro99 (Aug 29, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Ok fair enough..
> 
> Lets break it down..
> 
> ...


Fantasy Tracker isn't part of the Superfan package,you just need an interactive box for that feature....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I will pay $200 for the season in a package such as it's currently laid out.


Would you pay $280 for the NFLST like non recurring people do and then $100 for the SF ?


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Ok fair enough..
> 
> Lets break it down..
> 
> ...


If you dont like it don't buy it. I love it so I buy it, no one is putting a gun to your head.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Damn! I wish I knew about that. If only there was a way they could send me a message on the R15... :sure:


You didnt get the email ? I got an email about it sometime early last week.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The #1 sports radio show in Chicago (afternoon drive), Mac, Yurko, Harry.
> SWEAR by the RedZone and Game Mix features....... That is one of the primary reasons why they upgraded to the Super Fan.
> 
> Mac (on the show), is an HD nut, so he looks at that as well.
> ...


I have had ST for 4 of last 5 years, And this is first year with Superfan. I loved the Red Zone Channel. I love the Mix channel. Historically I would pause my game and surf other games(yes D tivo-dual buffer( during commercial, then a few minutle later come back to my game. This year I would switch to the Mix channel. My game would be in corner and I could watch all the games and when I saw my game was back from commercial I went back to it. I kept the second tuner on Red ZOne so if i heard about a score i could see what happened on that buffer. It was great.

I don't know that I would pay just for this, (and I got it free with my free Hr10-250 for re-upping ST) , but it is great to use.

I get free callwaiting and call forwarding on my cell phone. I don't ever use them. I won't pay for them seperately but it's nice that it's included. look at it that way, you are paying for HD games. and getting other features for free.

Now once Local TV is required to be in HD and TV's are required to be digital capable, it should be illegal to charge extra for that programming IMO.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> Would you pay $280 for the NFLST like non recurring people do and then $100 for the SF ?


I did pay the full price whenever I started with ST but why would I pay it now when they offer auto renewals for $209 (or whatever it is). Last year (first year of SF) they offered it to me for $49 and I paid that. This year it was free without asking. So for a change DTV's business model behind ST/SF is to reward recurring customers more than new customers which is fine with me.

If I were just now starting I would still pay $280 for ST as I need to watch some teams out of my market and I'd pay the $99 for SF as watching games in SD on my screen is just plain ugly.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I did pay the full price whenever I started with ST but why would I pay it now when they offer auto renewals for $209 (or whatever it is). Last year (first year of SF) they offered it to me for $49 and I paid that. This year it was free without asking. So for a change DTV's business model behind ST/SF is to reward recurring customers more than new customers which is fine with me.
> 
> If I were just now starting I would still pay $280 for ST as I need to watch some teams out of my market and I'd pay the $99 for SF as watching games in SD on my screen is just plain ugly.


If I didnt get the steelers on local id pay the $280 for ST, plus id also pay for center ice and Mlb.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> You didnt get the email ? I got an email about it sometime early last week.


No, I guess I'll have to turn it on in my preferences. I really just wanted to give D* a jab over failing to use the message functionality they built into the R15.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> *Would you pay $280 *for the NFLST like non recurring people do and then $100 for the SF ?


R u serious? IF it were $500.00 I would pay for it.

It comes down to how much do you love football...period.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> R u serious? IF it were $500.00 I would pay for it.
> 
> It comes down to how much do you love football...period.


Yo Blitz....let's not get crazy and give DTV any suggestions. :lol:


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

qwerty said:


> No, I guess I'll have to turn it on in my preferences. I really just wanted to give D* a jab over failing to use the message functionality they built into the R15.


Give them a break, we don't even know if that function works......They may have been sending you messages for weeks for all we know.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mikewolf13 said:


> Give them a break, we don't even know if that function works......They may have been sending you messages for weeks for all we know.


True. I cannot remember how many times I put an option in the menu that had no back end to it. As no one has ever gotten a message on the R15, I'd guess it doesn't work.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i was using my R15 last sunday and had zero problems. RED ZONE interactive was working fine. to me NFLST is well worth it. the RED ZONE ch is nice, one of the best features i have ever sceen. is there any way to get RED ZONE w/o SUPER FAN cause i dont have HD but i love the RED ZONE ch. and $99 for one ch is a lil crazy but i would pay it.


----------

